# Baby bedding



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 4 babies in a grateless cage. What would be the best bedding right now they have the same stuff i use in the nest box the wood shavings. However they poop so much I am having to change then bedding at leat twice a day or they have it all stuck to their feet. I am a bit of a clean freak so I was wondering if I could use something that I could wash like fleece? or sheets or something. 

The babies are 26, 24, 23, and 21 days old and i was also wondering when I can put them in a grated bottom cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can put the grate in around the time they would start fledging, which is usually like around 4 weeks old. You could put newspaper down on the bottom of the cage, that's much easier to clean than bedding.


----------

